# West German Showlines



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

=) Looking into West German Showlines.
If someone could PM me or point me in the right direction to a breeder (preferably on the East Coast), that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thought you wanted a working line dog or going to get a dog from that Ivan guy?

What are you looking for in a West German Showline dog? A little bit more information may help people put you in the right direction since West German Showline breeders breed for different reasons.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Also confused.. I thought you wanted a PPD?


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> Thought you wanted a working line dog or going to get a dog from that Ivan guy?
> 
> What are you looking for in a West German Showline dog? A little bit more information may help people put you in the right direction since West German Showline breeders breed for different reasons.


I thought we were too, but after talking to a few people, a workingline dog might not be the best fit for my family. I'm just trying to explore all my options before making a final decision on things. Any information about German Showlines (particularly temperament) would be more than helpful. Oh, and the Ivan Plan is out, we're currently looking into Van Den Heuvel K9, actually.



> Also confused.. I thought you wanted a PPD?


We still do, but things are becoming quite confusing lately. While looking into Van Den Heuvel K9, it turns out that Czech dogs may be more than my family can handle -- it was made very clear to me that these are strong-minded dogs that aren't suitable for beginner GSD owners. Of course, that can't be said about ALL Czech Working line dogs, but I'm hesitant to spend a lot of money on a PP-trained Czech dog only to have it become a nightmare for us to handle. Now I'm just looking into German Showlines based off of a suggestion and just for the heck of it really. If they do prove to be a better fit -- as far as temperament goes -- then I might have to persuade my family to trash the Personal Protection Dog idea. 


Whew, I've been trying to process so much information in the last week or so that I'm not entirely sure I've made any progress in my search.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I just have a question...I know you are with your family now and will be primary caregiver of the pup ( from your previous threads) but what happens if you go off to school? Will the dog go with you?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well more than likely any GSD(from any lines) will protect you and its family.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> I just have a question...I know you are with your family now and will be primary caregiver of the pup ( from your previous threads) but what happens if you go off to school? Will the dog go with you?


Do you mean as in stay in a dorm?
If so, then no. I'll have a half-an-hour drive from school at the most.
=) I'll be coming home every day.



> Well more than likely any GSD(from any lines) will protect you and its family.


I am REALLY starting to see that now. I'm currently talking to my Dad about NOT getting a Personal Protection Trained GSD, and just getting a GSD.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Well more than likely any GSD(from any lines) will protect you and its family.


Er, that's not entirely true. You really can't expect a dog to just protect you out of the blue one day just because you loved it enough.

That's not to say one wouldn't, but the ones that would are in the minority, and in the end, you don't know until the situation presents itself.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Er, that's not entirely true. You really can't expect a dog to just protect you out of the blue one day just because you loved it enough.
> 
> That's not to say one wouldn't, but the ones that would are in the minority, and in the end, you don't know until the situation presents itself.


Thats why I said *more than likely, *I didn't say he or she will. I was implicating the need for a PPD trained dog isn't really that necessary.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Do you need a dog to actually protect you and your family or simply one that will act as a deterrent?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The thing is, that 99.9% of people only need a visual deterrent, and a GSD of any line and background can fulfill that role. 

I'm glad that since Raizo and family are new to GSDs, they are starting to understand the responsibility and the commitment a PPD requires.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> *The thing is, that 99.9% of people only need a visual deterrent, and a GSD of any line and background can fulfill that role. *
> 
> I'm glad that since Raizo and family are new to GSDs, they are starting to understand the responsibility and the commitment a PPD requires.


That is what I meant earlier.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Ok I have a question,,and be honest,,,since this is going to be YOUR dog, would you yourself, rather have a puppy or would you rather have an older already trained dog??


While I don't think all gsd's will naturally protect a family member(unless of course you are getting one already trained), I DO think, just having a gsd, is most times a deterrent , a BARK is a good deterrent. 

Do you guys really 'need' a personal protection trained dog?? 

I'm so glad you are asking a ton of questions and learning about the differing lines, what they do, etc...I'm just curious what YOU want) and what you'd want to do with the dog if anything,,like agility, tracking, obedience,,or you just want a good buddy)


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

As much as I _would_ like to raise and train and snuggle a GSD puppy, I think I can love a fully trained adult just as much -- but there will be less work involved. =P I'm not gonna lie, I'm a little cheerful about missing the teething stage! Yikes! 

I would like to look into agility, obedience, and possibly into the herding sport (not sure what it's called but it piqued my interest greatly), and of course I want a good buddy. =)

I kinda like the idea of 'carting'. I think that's the right word for it? I'm willing to try out different sports before I really pick one I wanna focus on. 



> Do you guys really 'need' a personal protection trained dog??


50/50% right now. I can see us needing it, but then I can also see a few of the negatives of having one. We're leaning towards NOT getting a PPD at this point, but again, we're currently thinking things through, re-thinking things through, and then thinking them over AGAIN to figure things out. I do like the idea that simply owning a GSD would be enough of a Deterrent, especially one with a nice big BARK, could really help make ME feel safer.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't blame you for wanting to skip the puppy route, as I get older, and with my last one, I was like "WHAT WAS I THINKING?" LOL tho I wouldn't trade her for the world!

Wanting to do agility, obed, carting, I think it would be good for you to get a somewhat older (even under a year old) ,,semi trained dog. You'd get a better idea of temperament, a better idea of physical structure soundness, and kind of what you see is what you get!

I'm sure they can be found) 

And again, I'm so impressed with you guys researching, researching,,just don't over analyze to much))

As I said, as long as you know what you want, and are clear with a good responsible breeder, they should be able to match you with a dog who will fit the bill


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Raizo, if you were my kid...I'd be pretty darn proud of you. I have five children, you'd think one would want to train dogs with Dad???


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

So if you're thinking of a partially trained young adult and not a trained PPD... what about rescue? My rescue just picked up a gorgeous 2-3 year old German Showline male who's trained in German. (Which, by the way, took a little trial and error to figure out.)


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I have West German lines and I feel like they are great dogs, if you have the time and energy to properly train and socialize them, just like any GSD. They are good with strangers and children. We have five dogs and they are great dogs, but they are a handful if you don't exercise and work with them. My dogs are very high energy. We walk our dogs at least an hour every day.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't have any breeders to recommend to you but . . .
I have owned 1 German showline dog, she was very energetic and would run for HOURS and if she didn't get a chance to run for a day watch out! She turned into a home wrecker out of boredom. Loved her though! Wouldn't change my time with her for the world. Very smart dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what turned in your training? doesn't a dog become bored
because you don't do enough with it? i find it hard to believe
a dog that is trained and socialized turns into a home wrecker.



shannonrae said:


> I don't have any breeders to recommend to you but . . .
> I have owned 1 German showline dog, she was very energetic and would run for HOURS and if she didn't get a chance to run for a day watch out! She turned into a home wrecker out of boredom. Loved her though! Wouldn't change my time with her for the world. Very smart dog.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> I don't blame you for wanting to skip the puppy route, as I get older, and with my last one, I was like "WHAT WAS I THINKING?" LOL tho I wouldn't trade her for the world!
> 
> Wanting to do agility, obed, carting, I think it would be good for you to get a somewhat older (even under a year old) ,,semi trained dog. You'd get a better idea of temperament, a better idea of physical structure soundness, and kind of what you see is what you get!
> 
> ...


xD Truth be told, I think I AM analyzing way too much. I might have to take a week off in my dog search, just to keep from making myself crazy. My current issue now is figuring out which lines to go with - but I'm having a little trouble figuring it out.
I have a LOOSE idea on Czech Lines, and now I'm trying to figure out the German Showlines (Hence this thread), because I think they might be a little easier to work with than Czech Lines. (I do envy the gorgeous colors of the Czech & DDR lines though :wub: )


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

W.Oliver said:


> Raizo, if you were my kid...I'd be pretty darn proud of you. I have five children, you'd think one would want to train dogs with Dad???


:blush: Aww shucks!
Thanks W.Oliver!
The funny thing is, my Dad wouldn't wanna train dogs with me at all. xD It is just NOT his thing.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> So if you're thinking of a partially trained young adult and not a trained PPD... what about rescue? My rescue just picked up a gorgeous 2-3 year old German Showline male who's trained in German. (Which, by the way, took a little trial and error to figure out.)


=) Actually I was pointed towards Big Dogs Big Hearts and Brightstar GSD rescues in New York. There was another one in New England that I can't remember off the top of my head, but yes, possibly getting a rescue has now entered the equation. 



> I have West German lines and I feel like they are great dogs, if you have the time and energy to properly train and socialize them, just like any GSD. They are good with strangers and children. We have five dogs and they are great dogs, but they are a handful if you don't exercise and work with them. My dogs are very high energy. We walk our dogs at least an hour every day.


Would you guys say that a German Showline dog is likely to be a bit more friendly than a Workingline? It all comes down to the individual dog, I'm sure, but from what I've been hearing, a Geman Showline dog would be easier for a beginner GSD owner to manage than a workingline.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

shannonrae said:


> I don't have any breeders to recommend to you but . . .
> I have owned 1 German showline dog, she was very energetic and would run for HOURS and if she didn't get a chance to run for a day watch out! She turned into a home wrecker out of boredom. Loved her though! Wouldn't change my time with her for the world. Very smart dog.


I don't know which is typical or maybe it's somewhere in between but our West German showline pup is the exact OPPOSITE of what you just described. Of course she loves her nightly 2 mile walks and our ball time but in the house even when we miss a night she is a saint. Super calm and a bigtime thinker. Loves the toys that challange her brain and is 100% happy just to be in the same room as me. Would never be a home wrecker and loves children.

I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Raizo said:


> =)
> Would you guys say that a German Showline dog is likely to be a bit more friendly than a Workingline? It all comes down to the individual dog, I'm sure, but from what I've been hearing, a Geman Showline dog would be easier for a beginner GSD owner to manage than a workingline.


I think what you might be looking for is less drive. Given the right owners and training, they can all be friendly.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Miikka is WGSL. She is a very beautiful, friendly, and an incredible smart dog!! I would recommend this line of GSD to anyone! 

As far as canine sports goes; Miikka is very energetic and could keep up with any working-line GSD, I believe. She has VERY high ball, prey drives, too. However, as far as PP; well, Miikka does bark and barks loudly (and sounds very mean) when someone comes to the door. Once she recognizes the person she’s fine. If it’s a stranger at the door, she’ll appear to be very threatening and she’ll carry on until I tell her its ok or get away from the door (and sometimes that doesn’t always work). I’m not sure, however, she would physically attack someone if they broke into the house. Hopefully, we never have to find out. 

Oh, this might be helpful to you; our breeder puts all of her breeding stock through Schutzlund- all of them are titled in the sport (or in the processes of getting their titles). So, I know the WGSL are capable of participating - and do quite well - in canine sports. 

I can certainly PM you the website to our breeder, if you want. However, she is in New Mexico (she does ship, though). Just let me know if you’re interested.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Raizo said:


> Would you guys say that a German Showline dog is likely to be a bit more friendly than a Workingline? It all comes down to the individual dog, I'm sure, but from what I've been hearing, a Geman Showline dog would be easier for a beginner GSD owner to manage than a workingline.


The key is that it all comes down to the individual dog....but, the lines sway your odds in one direction or another. Your probability of getting a higher drive dog increases with working lines, and the odds diminish with show lines. Again, which isn't to say you couldn't or wouldn't find a land shark show line or a couch potato working line. It simply is playing the odds, then, the odds are fine tuned by working with a breeder to dial-in the right dog for you. If you like working lines, but don't want a schutzhund caliber dog, just make sure you communicate that to the breeder. If you like show lines, but want a dog with moxy, then communicate that to the breeder you select. It really boils down to what you like? Once you've sorted that out, then take your time and study the breeders.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Raizo said:


> xD Truth be told, I think I AM analyzing way too much. I might have to take a week off in my dog search, just to keep from making myself crazy.


I know exactly what you mean! It is so much information, and then so many different opinions. I have to take just a couple days break sometimes and just look at pictures to keep myself happy 

I've had GSDs before but this will be my first time for a working line. So I don't have any good show line suggestions for you but I will say being new to many aspects of working dogs, my top priority was finding a breeder who would really, really work with me in terms of support and guidance in finding the right dog for me. Because I really dont have the experience to look at a litter and pick out the pup that will fit what I need. 
So I looked for breeders who 1) were very knowledgeable about the lines that I wanted, and 2) were receptive to questions and would also pick my brain about what I was looking for. That's just my two cents 

Good luck!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't at all agree with what the people have told you about showlines vs. working lines. So much depends on the individual breeder and dog.. I think in a lot of ways, the working lines have maintained better nerves and drive. Not to start the usual debate on this topic...

Working line or showline...as long as you go with a truly reputable, good breeder, you should be able to easily find a dog as a "pet" (companion/general dog sports) that meets your needs. The breeder just needs to make sure they find you a dog in their litter that has what you are looking for.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> I think what you might be looking for is less drive. Given the right owners and training, they can all be friendly.


YES. Less drive is what I'm looking for! I don't want a Working line GSD that's a "Champion-in-the-making" or anything of the like. I also don't want a showline that's a huge couch potato. I'm looking for either a working line or show line GSD that is energetic but not _ferret-on-speed_ energetic, and I want them to be able to have an 'off-switch', especially if I decide to pursue any dog sports. I really admire the working lines, especially some of their colors, but I'm not sure how good my chances are of finding a working line with less drive, not so dominant a personality, but still able to work well in the areas I'm looking at. -head scratch- Lots and lots to think about and decide! That's for sure.

Kalamari, xD Glad to know there are others in the same boat as me! I feel like I finally figured out how to paddle, I'm just not sure which direction I should be paddlin' to!



> Working line or showline...as long as you go with a truly reputable, good breeder, you should be able to easily find a dog as a "pet" (companion/general dog sports) that meets your needs. The breeder just needs to make sure they find you a dog in their litter that has what you are looking for.


Because I'm not looking for a puppy (I'm looking for a 1-2 year old dog, but I will MAYBE consider going a little younger), will that make it harder for breeders to match me up with one of their dogs?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Raizo said:


> Because I'm not looking for a puppy (I'm looking for a 1-2 year old dog, but I will MAYBE consider going a little younger), will that make it harder for breeders to match me up with one of their dogs?


That's right...forgot you wanted an adult. NOPE. Easeier! You're golden. If your gut tells you you want a working line (but obviously keep doing research!), then go with it. A young adult is great. It will be very easy to pair you up. Lots of breeders have "washed" up dogs that might not be the next National Champion SchH 3 dog, but will still make an awesome sports dog and have a great personality.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am sort of in the middle of what lines I want when I get my next GSD also. What I am doing now is just reading and seeing everything I can about each, and if a question about a certain line pops into my mind I ask here.

Another thing is to go to events and see what the lines are really like and see if they are for you.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> Another thing is to go to events and see what the lines are really like and see if they are for you.


Surprisingly, that hadn't actually occurred to me before! Thanks for the suggestion. I was in contact with my local German Shepherd club earlier, but I'll drop them another email to see what's coming up event-wise. =)


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello Raizo, I came to the same conclusion as you. I now have a 6 month old female of West German showlines with some working titles in her pedigree. I feel it is a good compromise and so far have been having a blast with her. Took her to the local trainer and he said she can learn to do basic protection work or SAR or even Schutzhund. She probably won't be a star at it but I wasn't looking to compete, it would be about training and learning with my new puppy, new wonderful all-round companion. 

btw: Von Lotta kennels was highly recommended by several people here, they have West German showlines, with Schutzhund titles and recently one of the dogs bought from their kennel won in AKC obedience (UDX I believe). They are in Georgia. 

Kennels von Lotta

http://www.vonlotta.com/


Best wishes on your search!



Raizo said:


> I thought we were too, but after talking to a few people, a workingline dog might not be the best fit for my family. I'm just trying to explore all my options before making a final decision on things. Any information about German Showlines (particularly temperament) would be more than helpful. Oh, and the Ivan Plan is out, we're currently looking into Van Den Heuvel K9, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Also Raizo, the breeder I am getting my puppy from has 2 young adults available. If you don't have to absolutely have a male that has west bloodline, you might want to check them out. I'm not sure if they're western German or not. It's 2 females and they're both 8 months old. The breeder is really nice and I'm pretty sure she'd be willing to ship to you.

Anyway, here's a link:
Available Young Adults

Pm me if you want to know more about the breeder or you could just look at the site. She's really nice.


----------

